# Những mẫu tủ thờ Phật Bà Quan Âm tại Gia đẹp năm 2020



## thieugau1 (27 Tháng năm 2020)

* Việc thờ cúng và tin tưởng vào Phật là một trong những tín ngưỡng tâm linh từ lâu trong văn hóa người Việt. Với những người muốn thờ Phật tại gia thì không thẻ thiếu được những mẫu tủ thờ Phật Bà Quan âm đẹp dưới đây. Mời các bản tham khảo qua.*
* Những mẫu tủ thờ Phật Bà Quan Âm tại Gia đẹp năm 2020*
Trong gia đình theo đạo Phật, thường sẽ lập một *bàn thờ* để thờ cúng Phật bà quan âm với ý nghĩa là cầu mong những điều may mắn, tốt đẹp đến với gia đình. Với những mẫu sản phẩm *tủ thờ Phật Bà Quan Âm* sau đây sẽ là một trong những sản phẩm đẹp và bán chạy nhất trong năm 2020 này.






Mẫu tủ thờ Phật Bà Quan Âm trên đây là một trong những mẫu bàn thờ đảm bảo sự tôn nghiêm, sang trọng và hiện đại nhất. Nếu gia chủ trong gia đình yêu thích sự tính tế, giản đơn thì những chiếc *tủ thờ hiện đại* này sẽ là một trong những sự lựa chọn hàng đầu.
* Những lưu ý Vàng khi thờ cúng Phật Bà Quan Âm tại gia*
Việc thờ Phật không thể tùy tiện thờ cúng mà cần lưu ý để thỉnh tượng Phật Bà Quan Âm sao cho đúng nghi lễ, vì vậy để giúp các gia chủ đang có ý định thỉnh tượng Phật bà về thờ tại gia có thêm kinh nghiệm hữu ích dành cho mình chúng tôi xin chia sẻ một số điều sau:
– Trước khi thỉnh Phật bà quan âm về nhà, gia chủ cần chuẩn bị trước tủ thờ (bắt trên cao, có bát nhang, hoa, nước… )đặt tại nơi trang nghiêm, tốt nhất nên đặt chính giữa nhà.
– Tuyệt đối không được đặt Phật bà Quan Âm cùng với các tượng khác
– Gia chủ thờ Phật chung với thần linh, gia tiên thì phải đặt bàn thờ Phật cao hơn ban thờ thần linh, gia tiên
– Thắp hương thờ Phật nên thắp một thẻ, có điều gì cần cầu xin thì thắp 3 thẻ nhang.
– Đồ cúng lễ Phật phải là đồ chay, do nhà Phật không ăn tanh. Hoa sử dụng cúng Phật bà Quan Âm, gia chủ nên dùng hoa cúc, hoa sen….lấy tông màu đỏ, vàng làm chủ đạo – đây là 2 màu của nhà Phật.
Trên đây là 1 số mẫu sản phẩm *Tủ thờ phật Bà Quan Âm* đẹp tại nội thất Bàn Thờ Việt. Nếu quý khách quan tâm sản phẩm vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn tận tình nhất.

_ Hotline: 098.6666.242 – 097.551.6686
 Địa Chỉ: LÔ 2- BIỆT THỰ 2- VĂN QUÁN- HÀ ĐÔNG_


----------

